# Endocrinologist or Internist for thyroid issues?



## moonvine (Mar 6, 2013)

Which is best? Miss Vickie? Anyone?


----------



## it's only me (Mar 7, 2013)

endocrinologist, that's who i see i've never heard of internist for thyroid, i guess you learn something new everyday  but i'm sure vickie will point you in the right direction.


----------



## fritzi (Mar 7, 2013)

For the correct diagnosis you actually need a specialist for nuclear medicine (sometimes also a radiologist) who will then together with an endocrinologist come up with the treatment.

Not in the medical profession myself, but I've been through the whole procedure.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 7, 2013)

fritzi said:


> For the correct diagnosis you actually need a specialist for nuclear medicine (sometimes also a radiologist) who will then together with an endocrinologist come up with the treatment.
> 
> Not in the medical profession myself, but I've been through the whole procedure.



OH goody. Well, what happened was I went for blood work, and the thyroid was way out of whack, and my p-doc said I needed to see an internist. So do you think the internist (or endrocrinologist) will refer me to a nuclear medicine person? Wow


----------



## fritzi (Mar 7, 2013)

The nuclear medicine doctor is the one who does the full scale of thyroid tests (including x-ray, special ultra-sound, etc.) - that's the practice which has all the necessary equipment.

Sometimes they team up with endocrinologists, or are also qualified as such.

If your general practioner already said the thyroid parameters in your regular blood test were out of whack, you might as well directly go to nuclear medicine, get all the tests done you need - and move on from there if necessary.

Good luck!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 7, 2013)

Unfortunately there are 0 nuclear medicine specialists in my HMO and only 4 endocrinologists


----------



## knottyknicky (May 2, 2013)

A little late to this conversation, but I've had the best luck with natural-leaning MDs or naturopaths. I've never seen a radiologist or nuclear medicine doctor...but I don't have nodes or goiter as far as I know. I take natural desiccated thyroid and am pretty happy with it...in my experience. Endos know loads about diabetes but not much about thyroid. There is a load of misinformation out there, and for me anyway, working with a doctor whose a little on the radical side has helped me feel my best...and helped me work towards healing my thyroid and its cause rather than just masking the symptoms. I find NDs and functional medicine doctors are more knowledgeable about related issues and complications, like vitamin and mineral deficiencies, adrenal fatigue, pituitary issues, food allergies and intolerances, etc.


----------

